# Roy Taylor's 12 Wk Low Cal Diet to Reverse Diabetes



## Etsy (Aug 30, 2022)

Hello there, I was diagnosed with Diabetes Type 2 not too long ago, and time is moving on fast.  I am struggling, like really struggling, to lose weight. I have yet to go on insulin and want to avoid it. 

Although I have always loved movement and exercise, for many years now, I am unable to exercise in a sustained way due to a long-standing health condition and am also now currently waiting - over 2.4 years - for a hip replacement. Currently I can't walk without assistance and use a wheelchair when out. This has impacted my wellbeing significantly.

So unfortunately, the weight (3 plus stone) has piled on due to significant mobility restriction. I have experimented w/ various intermittent fasting type diets and embarked on the Roy Taylor low calorie diet to reverse Diabetes diet earlier this year but was unable to sustain it. Felt ever so weak at beginning but knew this was to be expected. 

I feel I have no choice but to get back on the diet for the recommend 12 wks. It feels urgent. Gastric band is not for me. I did ask the GP for support from the NHS re this particular diet as it is recommended in some areas by them. But she never followed it up. 

My hip surgery has not only been delayed due to the long waiting lists, but now, more recently back in May, the surgeon has said the risk of infection is high if overweight. Time moves on and I am still struggling. I would appreciate hearing from people who have tried the Roy Taylor diet and succeeded or about to go on it and could do, like me, with moral support.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 30, 2022)

With any operation, healing is affected by the state of our blood glucose.  Much quicker when diabetes is well controlled than if not.


----------



## Hazel Purple (Aug 30, 2022)

Etsy said:


> Hello there, I was diagnosed with Diabetes Type 2 not too long ago, and time is moving on fast.  I am struggling, like really struggling, to lose weight. I have yet to go on insulin and want to avoid it.
> 
> Although I have always loved movement and exercise, for many years now, I am unable to exercise in a sustained way due to a long-standing health condition and am also now currently waiting - over 2.4 years - for a hip replacement. Currently I can't walk without assistance and use a wheelchair when out. This has impacted my wellbeing significantly.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, please have a read about liraglutide. It's a daily injection which helps with blood sugar management and also weight loss. I've been on it for a few weeks now and it's a game changer. You have to try all the other drugs first and obviously it's not for everyone but you could ask your health professional. 
I hope you get your hip op soon and I wish you a speedy recovery Regards Hazel


----------



## Etsy (Aug 30, 2022)

Hazel Purple said:


> Sorry to hear that, please have a read about liraglutide. It's a daily injection which helps with blood sugar management and also weight loss. I've been on it for a few weeks now and it's a game changer. You have to try all the other drugs first and obviously it's not for everyone but you could ask your health professional.
> I hope you get your hip op soon and I wish you a speedy recovery Regards Hazel


Thank you for responding Hazel. I will read about liraglutide.  That is good news to hear that you are benefitting from it.


----------



## Cherrelle DUK (Aug 30, 2022)

Hi Etsy, welcome to the forum.

It's great that you've joined the forum as it sounds as though making some healthy lifestyle changes will really have a positive impact on your life. 

We've had a few people who have some experience with the Low cal diet so feel free to have a look at the following links:



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/newcastle-diet.93831/
		




			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/reverse-your-diabetes-dr-david-cavan.55224/
		




			Reversing Type 2 Diabetes - Newcastle Magnetic Resonance Centre - Newcastle University
		


I can't give dietary advice but do have a look around for ways to combat feeling weak so that this way of eating is more sustainable for you. 

Dp feel free to keep us updated on your journey as we'll be happy to support you.


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 30, 2022)

Have a look at this link which is a low carbohydrate approach that has been successful for many in bothe losing weight and reducing blood glucose. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/
As you have experienced a regime which is not sustainable is useless and can make your situation worse.
I have followed the principals of low carb and feel my regime is both enjoyable and sustainable. Low carb is regarded as being less than 130g total carb per day. I have approx 70g and lost 15kg and reduced my HbA1C form 50 mmol/mol to 42 mmol/mol in 3 months.


----------



## travellor (Aug 30, 2022)

I did a low fat, not low carb, initially, for about a year to lose weight.
I then did the shake based Newcastle diet for eight weeks to reverse my diabetes.
I did get bombarded with "do low carb instead" but I decided I wanted to reverse my diabetes, as I have a lifestyle that wouldn't have coped with that.
I eat out, grab food on the go, and have hobbies that simply wouldn't have worked if I chose diet control.
It is only the first few days that may cause issues, after that it passes, and at the end the bodies way of eating is reset, so I chose a Mediterranean style diet, which seems to work well for many people on here.


----------



## Etsy (Aug 31, 2022)

Cherrelle DUK said:


> Hi Etsy, welcome to the forum.
> 
> It's great that you've joined the forum as it sounds as though making some healthy lifestyle changes will really have a positive impact on your life.
> 
> ...


Hello Cherrelle, you are so kind and thoughtful to send me this information.  I am getting a health review in couple of weeks, as have no idea what my blood sugar readings are and definitely need to know where I am at with it all. 

I shall look at the link(s) you have sent with interest. I bought Roy Taylor's book "Your Simple Guide to Reversing Type 2 Diabetes: The 3-step Plan to Transform Your Health" and so have it for reference when I try his diet - once again. I thought his guide very clear and well written, without a whole lot of complicated long-winded information to plough through. 
Thank you again.


----------



## Etsy (Aug 31, 2022)

travellor said:


> I did a low fat, not low carb, initially, for about a year to lose weight.
> I then did the shake based Newcastle diet for eight weeks to reverse my diabetes.
> I did get bombarded with "do low carb instead" but I decided I wanted to reverse my diabetes, as I have a lifestyle that wouldn't have coped with that.
> I eat out, grab food on the go, and have hobbies that simply wouldn't have worked if I chose diet control.
> It is only the first few days that may cause issues, after that it passes, and at the end the bodies way of eating is reset, so I chose a Mediterranean style diet, which seems to work well for many people on here.


Your input is most helpful. Thank you. I also try and do the Mediterranean diet - I've cut down or eliminated several food items, including alcohol, and am eating low carb but with difficulty and fall off the wagon, not massively, but do. I have M.E. (Myalgic Encephalomyelitis) which may account for why I felt so dreadfully weak when embarking initially on the Newcastle diet. In fact, I wasn't just weak, but bed bound. Nonetheless, I don't think I have much choice but to do it, again, and complete it this time.  

Would you mind telling me if you had the shakes and if so which type? I was using the Slimfast ones. And having soup in the evening or vegetables w/ a small portion of protein. 

Like you, I need to reset my system too. It's good to hear how you reversed your Diabetes Type 2 via the Newcastle diet. Thank you for sharing this with me and well done!


----------



## Etsy (Aug 31, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Have a look at this link which is a low carbohydrate approach that has been successful for many in bothe losing weight and reducing blood glucose. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/
> As you have experienced a regime which is not sustainable is useless and can make your situation worse.
> I have followed the principals of low carb and feel my regime is both enjoyable and sustainable. Low carb is regarded as being less than 130g total carb per day. I have approx 70g and lost 15kg and reduced my HbA1C form 50 mmol/mol to 42 mmol/mol in 3 months.


Thank you so much Leadinglights. You are so right, I was probably made ill by the regime as had to take to bed when on the Newcastle due no doubt to an underlying long term health condition (not the Diabetes 2). I shall look at the link you sent me with great interest. I have been doing less carbs this year but could do with clear guidelines. Thanks. Fantastic how well you have done on the low carb. Inspiring to hear.


----------



## travellor (Aug 31, 2022)

Etsy said:


> Your input is most helpful. Thank you. I also try and do the Mediterranean diet - I've cut down or eliminated several food items, including alcohol, and am eating low carb but with difficulty and fall off the wagon, not massively, but do. I have M.E. (Myalgic Encephalomyelitis) which may account for why I felt so dreadfully weak when embarking initially on the Newcastle diet. In fact, I wasn't just weak, but bed bound. Nonetheless, I don't think I have much choice but to do it, again, and complete it this time.
> 
> Would you mind telling me if you had the shakes and if so which type? I was using the Slimfast ones. And having soup in the evening or vegetables w/ a small portion of protein.
> 
> Like you, I need to reset my system too. It's good to hear how you reversed your Diabetes Type 2 via the Newcastle diet. Thank you for sharing this with me and well done!



I used Tesco shakes originally.
I did a New Year's diet this year to reverse the effects of lockdown, and used Slimfast, Asda, and Morrisons own brand, they are all pretty much the same.
I tended to go for salad and possibly a portion of tinned fish to make my evening meal.
I would say if you are doing the Newcastle diet, don't get hung up on counting carbs, the calorie deficiency more than covers that.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Sep 1, 2022)

Etsy said:


> Hello Cherrelle, you are so kind and thoughtful to send me this information.  I am getting a health review in couple of weeks, as have no idea what my blood sugar readings are and definitely need to know where I am at with it all.
> 
> I shall look at the link(s) you have sent with interest. I bought Roy Taylor's book "Your Simple Guide to Reversing Type 2 Diabetes: The 3-step Plan to Transform Your Health" and so have it for reference when I try his diet - once again. I thought his guide very clear and well written, without a whole lot of complicated long-winded information to plough through.
> Thank you again.


try a BG meter like a gluco navi and you can see what foods dont' work for you. If you do a shake diet my view is that Exante is better than slimfast and the other supermarket ones, it's actually all the nutrition you need and does not taste like plasterboard....! Add 300g of green leafy veg, as soup, cooked or salad, and off you go.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 1, 2022)

Good luck with whatever strategy you decide to follow @Etsy 

Let us know how things go. We are rooting for you!


----------



## travellor (Sep 1, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> try a BG meter like a gluco navi and you can see what foods dont' work for you. If you do a shake diet my view is that Exante is better than slimfast and the other supermarket ones, it's actually all the nutrition you need and does not taste like plasterboard....! Add 300g of green leafy veg, as soup, cooked or salad, and off you go.



All brands of shakes have all the nutrition needed.
I found them all very drinkable.

Maybe you didn't mix them properly if yours came out like plasterboard?
I used either a shaker or nowadays a hand blender, with cold milk out of the fridge.
They should be frothy, like a decent milk shake when mixed.


----------



## Etsy (Sep 1, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> try a BG meter like a gluco navi and you can see what foods dont' work for you. If you do a shake diet my view is that Exante is better than slimfast and the other supermarket ones, it's actually all the nutrition you need and does not taste like plasterboard....! Add 300g of green leafy veg, as soup, cooked or salad, and off you go.


Thank you for suggesting the Gluco Navi, Exante and the amount of green leafy veg needed. All helpful.


----------



## Etsy (Sep 1, 2022)

travellor said:


> All brands of shakes have all the nutrition needed.
> I found them all very drinkable.
> 
> Maybe you didn't mix them properly if yours came out like plasterboard?
> ...


I don't mind the SlimFast one. I always add ice as well though to the cold milk. Makes the shake more fun, thicker and frothier. And I add a sprinkling of cinnamon. My favourite flavour is vanilla.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Sep 2, 2022)

Etsy said:


> I don't mind the SlimFast one. I always add ice as well though to the cold milk. Makes the shake more fun, thicker and frothier. And I add a sprinkling of cinnamon. My favourite flavour is vanilla.


I like the Exante Cherries and Berries! Vanilla is nice too though.


----------



## Neville Evans (Sep 5, 2022)

Hi there I have read your post and what you say about going on insulin I struggled with type two Diabetes for over 10 years and at last had to accept defeat and go onto insulin I am 71 and now I am on insulin my blood sugar levels are far better, I tried many ways but it don't help if you have a sweet tooth like I have but what ever path you choose I hope it goes well
Regards Neville


----------



## Etsy (Sep 5, 2022)

Neville Evans said:


> Hi there I have read your post and what you say about going on insulin I struggled with type two Diabetes for over 10 years and at last had to accept defeat and go onto insulin I am 71 and now I am on insulin my blood sugar levels are far better, I tried many ways but it don't help if you have a sweet tooth like I have but what ever path you choose I hope it goes well
> Regards Neville


----------



## Etsy (Sep 5, 2022)

Hello Neville, thank you for responding. Much appreciated as it is such a worry, and I can sense my blood sugars are getting out of hand. Utterly lethargic this weekend, feeling very low and having to go to the loo a lot! Which is particularly hard on me as can't walk without aid due to pain in right hip. I hear what you are saying, I too have a demanding sweet tooth. For instance, I cannot bear my morning Greek yoghurt without a teaspoon of honey along with the walnuts. I hate it without the bit of sweetness! I shall persevere though to lose weight  I have to or will not get a hip replacement which is long overdue and know it will help me all round to be lighter. The pain in hip is significantly disabling. Covid stopped me from getting in the pool but back swimming again at a public pool and exercise as best I can at home. Thank you again though. I guess taking insulin is not the end of the world if I find I have to. Having a full health review in couple of weeks which is needed. I hope this message find you as well as can be. Best wishes.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 5, 2022)

Etsy said:


> Hello Neville, thank you for responding. Much appreciated as it is such a worry, and I can sense my blood sugars are getting out of hand. Utterly lethargic this weekend, feeling very low and having to go to the loo a lot! Which is particularly hard on me as can't walk without aid due to pain in right hip. I hear what you are saying, I too have a demanding sweet tooth. For instance, I cannot bear my morning Greek yoghurt without a teaspoon of honey along with the walnuts. I hate it without the bit of sweetness! I shall persevere though to lose weight  I have to or will not get a hip replacement which is long overdue and know it will help me all round to be lighter. The pain in hip is significantly disabling. Covid stopped me from getting in the pool but back swimming again at a public pool and exercise as best I can at home. Thank you again though. I guess taking insulin is not the end of the world if I find I have to. Having a full health review in couple of weeks which is needed. I hope this message find you as well as can be. Best wishes.


You will probably find that as you cut down on carbohydrates that you will start to find things are too sweet, your taste buds  become re-educated.
If you have some berries with full fat Greek yoghurt you will most likely not need the honey which really is just sugar and will be doing you no favours.
High blood glucose will be making you feel lethargic and tired.


----------



## Etsy (Sep 5, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> You will probably find that as you cut down on carbohydrates that you will start to find things are too sweet, your taste buds  become re-educated.
> If you have some berries with full fat Greek yoghurt you will most likely not need the honey which really is just sugar and will be doing you no favours.
> High blood glucose will be making you feel lethargic and tired.


Thank you.


----------



## gll (Sep 5, 2022)

Firstly, what meds are you currently on (if any) to help control your diabetes? Where are you at with your control (average levels or your most recent hba1c). Some medications require a little more planning and monitoring than others if you make drastic changes to your diet.

A family member of mine has had a t2 diagnosis and went straight onto a GLP-1 agonist (liraglutide comes under this as @Hazel Purple suggested) with a just over the line diagnosis of an a1c of 50. She has weight to loose and the GP was prepared to get her onto it and skipping a bunch of steps mainly to help with weight loss (so its not impossible to get it - it might depend on your GP).
It can come with side effects so it isn't an easy fix for anything if you end up with them...however...I would defo suggest you think about it.
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-t...etes/tablets-and-medication/incretin-mimetics
The link might be a good place to start from to look into as it lists the ones available over here (uk).

My daughter has some big knee problems and and has suffered from the cycle of mobility vs exercise vs weight gain and I understand how tough it can be to find a path out of it. I honestly do sympathise with your situation. 

You aren't alone here and there are plenty of people giving you various sound advice but at the end of the day, you need to find what works for you and how you live your life be it meds along with diet or diet alone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 5, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> You will probably find that as you cut down on carbohydrates that you will start to find things are too sweet, your taste buds become re-educated.



I have seen this happen on my own tongue!

When I was in the hospital days (hours?) after diagnosis, the WRVS trolley came round and I asked for a coffee. automatically I asked if I could have a sugar in it. I had never had coffee without at least one sugar. The kindly woman smiled gently, and (because I was on the diabetes ward) said, “No dear” with a sad smile. 

Within weeks coffee tasted completely normal, and if I accidentally sip a coffee with sugar in it it’s almost undrinkable sweet. 

Keep going @Etsy - your tastes will adjust and adapt. And you’ll probably end up tasting sweetness and richness in things you would have previously thought of as bland or tasteless.


----------



## Etsy (Sep 6, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I have seen this happen on my own tongue!
> 
> When I was in the hospital days (hours?) after diagnosis, the WRVS trolley came round and I asked for a coffee. automatically I asked if I could have a sugar in it. I had never had coffee without at least one sugar. The kindly woman smiled gently, and (because I was on the diabetes ward) said, “No dear” with a sad smile.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean with the sugar and coffee! I stopped taking sugar years ago in my coffee - way before any diabetes diagnosis - and adjusted no problem. However, you are reminding me that giving up honey in my yoghurt and some other indulgences (primarily chocolate) can be overcome. I have cut back and down on things. It's been a process and continues. Thanks!


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 6, 2022)

Etsy said:


> I know exactly what you mean with the sugar and coffee! I stopped taking sugar years ago in my coffee - way before any diabetes diagnosis - and adjusted no problem. However, you are reminding me that giving up honey in my yoghurt and some other indulgences (primarily chocolate) can be overcome. I have cut back and down on things. It's been a process and continues. Thanks!


The occasional square of dark chocolate should be OK, Aldi do some good ones, Lindt are sometimes on offer.
All the hype about reducing sugar in products is almost the wrong thing as they just replace with artificial sweeteners so they are still sweet usually too sweet. It should be reducing sweetness to re-educate people's taste to less sweet.


----------



## Etsy (Sep 10, 2022)

gll said:


> Firstly, what meds are you currently on (if any) to help control your diabetes? Where are you at with your control (average levels or your most recent hba1c). Some medications require a little more planning and monitoring than others if you make drastic changes to your diet.
> 
> A family member of mine has had a t2 diagnosis and went straight onto a GLP-1 agonist (liraglutide comes under this as @Hazel Purple suggested) with a just over the line diagnosis of an a1c of 50. She has weight to loose and the GP was prepared to get her onto it and skipping a bunch of steps mainly to help with weight loss (so its not impossible to get it - it might depend on your GP).
> It can come with side effects so it isn't an easy fix for anything if you end up with them...however...I would defo suggest you think about it.
> ...


Hello there, sorry to take such a while to respond. I was having a break last week.  I am not on any meds yet and hoping to avoid insulin. I will be seeing the nurse for a health review shortly and will definitely ask about the liraglutide. Will see GP too in October. Getting away for few days cheered me up as I could rest deeply and think more about best way forward for me to manage the diabetes with having mobility issues at present. I also live with M.E. This means I have to be ever so careful not to relapse due to exertion. A major symptom of M.E. is Post Exertional Malaise (PEM) But I am used to managing the condition so have my ways of pacing. The Newcastle Diet was too challenging for me even though I think it is super and reaps enormous benefits to those who go on it. I did ask my GP about it, months ago, when initially diagnosed with Diabetes, as wanted to do it with support from the NHS but she didn't follow it up and had not heard of it either. I tried it though on my own, for about two weeks but I was far too weak on it and bed bound a lot.   So, it does not appear to be a regime that works for me. Not right now anyway. With proper support and monitoring - maybe. However, and in the meantime, I am encouraged by the low carb route and moving as much as I can with current limitations. I also think it is a good idea to eat last meal before 6pm. I ordered a blood sugar monitor kit very recently so await that. I have become very aware of how much sugar there is in carbs over the past year so it isn't going to be a shock to my system. I have been gradually eliminating or having much less of the carb laden culprits anyway and hardly have alcohol now. Thank you so much for the link and support. Go well.


----------



## sarahb83 (Sep 10, 2022)

Etsy said:


> Hello there, I was diagnosed with Diabetes Type 2 not too long ago, and time is moving on fast.  I am struggling, like really struggling, to lose weight. I have yet to go on insulin and want to avoid it.
> 
> Although I have always loved movement and exercise, for many years now, I am unable to exercise in a sustained way due to a long-standing health condition and am also now currently waiting - over 2.4 years - for a hip replacement. Currently I can't walk without assistance and use a wheelchair when out. This has impacted my wellbeing significantly.
> 
> ...


Hiya! Right so I’ve actually done this I was diagnosed a year ago with an hba1c of 89! I did professor Taylor diet 800-1000 calories per day for 12 weeks at that point my hba1c had dropped to 42 I gradually increased my calories to normal levels but I did stay around 130g carb per day as I’m happy to do it and at 6 months my hba1c was 38!! I’ve gone from a dress size 22/24 to a size 14 and I’m managing to stick at the that size! I’m 39 and 5ft7 now active happy size 14 and feel so much better. It can 100% be done but it requires a huge amount of self sacrifice (not joining in with family for meals/parties etc while you’re doing it or at least I couldn’t) and an immeasurable amount of determination and what no one really seems to mention but professor Taylor did stress is the total unwavering support of your spouse. My friend lowered her hba1c too, it took her a bit longer but what suited her better was gradual weight loss, we’re all different no one size fits all. Have a think and decide what path will suit you and your lifestyle best and go for it, good luck x


----------



## Etsy (Sep 10, 2022)

Etsy said:


> Hello there, sorry to take such a while to respond. I was having a break last week.  I am not on any meds yet and hoping to avoid insulin. I will be seeing the nurse for a health review shortly and will definitely ask about the liraglutide. Will see GP too in October. Getting away for few days cheered me up as I could rest deeply and think more about best way forward for me to manage the diabetes with having mobility issues at present. I also live with M.E. This means I have to be ever so careful not to relapse due to exertion. A major symptom of M.E. is Post Exertional Malaise (PEM) But I am used to managing the condition so have my ways of pacing. The Newcastle Diet was too challenging for me even though I think it is super and reaps enormous benefits to those who go on it. I did ask my GP about it, months ago, when initially diagnosed with Diabetes, as wanted to do it with support from the NHS but she didn't follow it up and had not heard of it either. I tried it though on my own, for about two weeks but I was far too weak on it and bed bound a lot.   So, it does not appear to be a regime that works for me. Not right now anyway. With proper support and monitoring - maybe. However, and in the meantime, I am encouraged by the low carb route and moving as much as I can with current limitations. I also think it is a good idea to eat last meal before 6pm. I ordered a blood sugar monitor kit very recently so await that. I have become very aware of how much sugar there is in carbs over the past year so it isn't going to be a shock to my system. I have been gradually eliminating or having much less of the carb laden culprits anyway and hardly have alcohol now. Thank you so much for the link and support. Go well.





sarahb83 said:


> Hiya! Right so I’ve actually done this I was diagnosed a year ago with an hba1c of 89! I did professor Taylor diet 800-1000 calories per day for 12 weeks at that point my hba1c had dropped to 42 I gradually increased my calories to normal levels but I did stay around 130g carb per day as I’m happy to do it and at 6 months my hba1c was 38!! I’ve gone from a dress size 22/24 to a size 14 and I’m managing to stick at the that size! I’m 39 and 5ft7 now active happy size 14 and feel so much better. It can 100% be done but it requires a huge amount of self sacrifice (not joining in with family for meals/parties etc while you’re doing it or at least I couldn’t) and an immeasurable amount of determination and what no one really seems to mention but professor Taylor did stress is the total unwavering support of your spouse. My friend lowered her hba1c too, it took her a bit longer but what suited her better was gradual weight loss, we’re all different no one size fits all. Have a think and decide what path will suit you and your lifestyle best and go for it, good luck x


Wow! That's a lot of weight you lost and very encouraging to read how well you did on it. Thank you for sharing how it went for you on the Newcastle Diet. I appreciate your feedback. All good wishes x


----------

